# bench shirts



## joshck77 (Feb 16, 2014)

although it looks like fun and everyone thinks that they can lift a ton of weight with a bench shirt ....if they put one on ,,,, its just not true...its hard as shit to get it down...i have 3 bench shirts a apex,,,a super katana and a super katana extreme and i suck with all 3 lol....my raw max is like 435 and with a shirt its like 500,,,not very good at all...everyone says that you gotta find the sweet spot and i guess i cant find it cause it feels the same as benching without a shirt. a guy at the gym says i need a inzer phenom but damn i have a lot of money in shirts and i dont think he knows much either. any help or advice please. lol i might just give up and sale them.


----------



## psych (Feb 17, 2014)

1. which fed you in? 
2. Can you belly bench or touch chest in that fed?
3. are you better off the chest raw or lock out?
4. single or multi ply
5. how often do you bench, routine?
6. what is your build? big shoulder small chest, big all around, long/short arms...


----------



## joshck77 (Feb 17, 2014)

1 just for fun ,,i dont compete though i may if i ever got any good
2 im not a big guy,,when i say big im not like mark bell was,,im built more like jay frye so according to videos of watching them both i guess bottom of the chest,, top my my abs would be the best spot for me
3 id say off the chest
4  i dont know what im doing so single ply 
5  sometimes twice a week...
6 when i called anderson pl they said the best size for me is a 48 in the shirt according to my measurements,,,,, im built like a bodybuilder,,, 5 foot 6 about 206 pounds right now,,, of course i have short arms....but theyre big i have a really hard time getting the sleeves past my forearms ..........i have pics up under joshck as someone hacked my account lol.......i usually just do this for fun in the winter time just never had any luck just would like to see how far i could go


----------



## psych (Feb 17, 2014)

OK cool I can help then.

1. You're built like me so (short arms and good off the chest.)  What you need to do is hammer your lockout training.  My log has some info on that.  Your ability, the shirt, and short arms means you will blast off your chest but need to train to keep the inertia in the bar to lock out.  Kinda like a power clean off the floor.... 

2. SDP ain't single ply, it's a 3 layer tricked out phenom by Inzer.  They stretch fast but are easy to touch in.  Do you have a big arch? Cause that would help if you are touching your top ab and not the sternum....you need a a/s sleeve in a katana.  The groove for that if for the upper ab.  

3. I'm not sponsored by Titan, but single ply Inzer sucks, APEX and Metal single ply straight out suck.  Titan is king single ply.  Multiply Inzer is #1.  Metal is for people that are sponsored and HAVE TO WEAR IT and elitefts fan boys....Good call with Anderson  I have big forearms so I get a stint put in the bottom of the sleeve so it fits better over the arm.

4. on your speed day or light bench day really really hammer your lock out. Pin press, boards, floor press.  Then really hit your triceps with BBer movements.  If this is for fun, you can just use one of the shirts as a "rep" shirt. This will allow you to train heavy weights for reps 3-6, and just get use to it through accommodation.  It will ruin the shirt, but it's just a training tool anyway.  I have an old super katana that is just stretched out and I do 6-8 rep sets in it so stay familiar with the katana  style and get volume in.  Think of it as an expensive sling-shot LOL.


----------



## joshck77 (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks bro....i would just like to get it down where it just springs back up,,,lol it only happened to me a few times and tried it again and dumped it. i remember the hard part was getting the bar down to my chest and it was almost effortless giong up except for the lockout.every other time it was hard pulling the bar down and it was hard on the way up lol almost like i didnt even have a shirt on. yeah i suck that bad i seem to have more luck with my sling shot but they wear out quick. oh well ill keep practicing all this winter and hopefully ill get it down. its just fun for me so its all good


----------



## psych (Feb 18, 2014)

joshck77 said:


> thanks bro....i would just like to get it down where it just springs back up,,,lol it only happened to me a few times and tried it again and dumped it. i remember the hard part was getting the bar down to my chest and it was almost effortless giong up except for the lockout.every other time it was hard pulling the bar down and it was hard on the way up lol almost like i didnt even have a shirt on. yeah i suck that bad i seem to have more luck with my sling shot but they wear out quick. oh well ill keep practicing all this winter and hopefully ill get it down. its just fun for me so its all good



Katana's have a very very narrow "groove" once you're out of it you dump it or loose all rebound.  You got the right attitude about practicing in it.  Keep us posted!


----------



## joshck77 (Mar 3, 2014)

well i practiced some more yesterday with the shirt and your right about the groove being very narrow .. i only put 405 on the bar and it was all me ...no rebound....i think im not bringing the bar down enough i dont know lol


----------



## ME (Mar 12, 2014)

You need to bench with other shirted benchers. Find people that compete and actually do well not just some guy that shirts up in the gym and then bombs at every meet.


----------



## psych (Mar 12, 2014)

ME said:


> You need to bench with other shirted benchers. Find people that compete and actually do well not just some guy that shirts up in the gym and then bombs at every meet.



I just thought of like 6 guys we know....


----------



## ME (Mar 12, 2014)

6 is a lot.  I'm just thinking of 1.  The rest are hit or miss they get some in from time to time.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 12, 2014)

Tee hee . Kou guys are funny . Nothing better than missing attmpt after attmpt
thinking some magic is about to occurr with further attmpts. Hate when grown men cry.. J/K
I could never get gear on without losing a friend or two. .
You guys have patience . My rap sheet says I do not..........J/K.
Psych holler when you get a chance .    T


----------



## joshck77 (Mar 14, 2014)

its hard to find anyone in my area that even knows what a bench shirt is lol...there  is a guy at my gym that has a 550 raw bench and ive seen him get damn near 700 with a shirt,,same exact shirt as mine and everything...thing is that he tells me that he dont even know what hes doing..... ive seen him do 650 with a bench daddy....hes a beast but he really dont have any tips besides do boards and them do some more.


----------



## ME (Mar 14, 2014)

Well it sounds like a start at least you will have a strong spotter lol...


----------

